# I need to buy a broom



## llama31 (Jan 13, 2006)

I need a new broom, something like the image below. I plan to go to the hardware store on my bike. How am I going to carry this thing home? I have a rear rack and I have panniers, but I'm not sure they'll help. Maybe strap it to the top tube? What do you think?


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

they come apart man......strap the head on the rack and use the stick as a jousting pole!


----------



## evs (Feb 18, 2004)

*Do what bike fisherman do....*

check out this link with pics. If you don't have the screws on the bike he metions jsut get some clamps and put on on the chainstay and one on the seatstsy and your good to go.

http://planetmonroe.com/index.php?Itemid=9&id=22&option=com_content&task=view
I see fisherman on their bikes and many of them have this similiar setup to carry their fishing rods in. It works really good. 

Better yet, Ues the frame from the panniers and mount the pvc tube to it and you'll be set. The handle will be away from you and nice and secure if you strap it tight.


----------



## llama31 (Jan 13, 2006)

*Perfect*

Tough0gray - that's perfect, although I don't know about jousting, there are some tough cyclists around these parts, but i'll strap the pole to the top tube and the broom head to the rack.

evs--while that looks handy, i just need to transport it once so i don't want to make any bike mods.

thanks!


----------



## JohnnyChance (Dec 13, 2006)

just hold it out front and clean up the bike lane on the way home.

there is a rollerblader in my area who cleans the MUT's at night in the fall with a headlamp and leafblower.


----------



## Indyfan (Mar 30, 2004)

JohnnyChance said:


> just hold it out front and clean up the bike lane on the way home.
> 
> there is a rollerblader in my area who cleans the MUT's at night in the fall with a headlamp and leafblower.


Now that's a mental image that brought a chuckle.

Bob


----------

